# Mitropoulos conducts Mahler deleted boxset on Music & Arts



## filmscoreking (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi there,
Does anyone have this? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mitropoulos...r_1_21?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1240341238&sr=8-21

Thanks!
Filmscoreking


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

I would love that set. My local CD shoppe has it but at the high price they want, it will be staying there for awhile.

Jim


----------



## filmscoreking (Apr 15, 2009)

How much is your shop asking for it?


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Last time I checked it was close to $100.

Jim


----------

